# Coffee roasted in space



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

https://amp.theguardian.com/food/2019/jan/26/coffee-beans-perfect-roast-outer-space--rocket-science

Using the heat of re-entry while at zero gravity to evenly heat the beans. Apparently we're doing it wrong here on earth because the beans make contact with hot surfaces and get scorched. They're planning to roast 300kg at a time. No word on how they cool the roast or how they manage to avoid contact with hot surfaces when gravity takes effect.

To be sold in Dubai, of course. I'm sure it'll cost £1k a cup and be widely regarded by everyone stupid enough to buy it as the best coffee in the world.


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Just been reading this and was also going to post.

I have no words.

Simultaneously totally awesome and totally ridiculous.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Makes you wonder, the lengths some people go to to ignore a method of roasting to introduce a "best" way. Fluid bed or air roasters probably allow the beans whilst roasting to contact the sides of the container about the same as this method.

Now, if you can pass a commodity bean through a unicorn first the above beans would be truly magical and worth at least £2k a cup....

John


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Shame they can't apply all that money and tech to something more useful and down-to-earth (literally and figuratively). There are enough problems and inequities in the world that could make this planet a better place for all if solved. Or even just save us from the impending coffee shortage we keep reading about.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------

